# B+G sport suspension ?



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Do somebody know them. Are they good suspension ?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

They make good springs from what I've heard. Like Eibach or H&R.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*B&G*

i have a set on my wifes car.b&g give a very smooth ride. i would totaly recoomend them


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *Do somebody know them. Are they good suspension ? *


I just installed them on my B13. I lowered it 2" with no ill effects. The ride, while stiffer than stock is real good. These are going to be awesome on the track. Let me know if you are interested in them, I carry B&G products in stock.


----------

